# Broken/outdated links in packages-8-stable/Latest ftp directory



## mlw (Aug 5, 2010)

Some of the links in the directory ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8-stable/Latest/ are broken (it looks like there weren't updated when ../All was updated).

E.g. ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8-stable/Latest/ImageMagick.tbz links to ../All/ImageMagick-6.6.1.10.tbz instead of ../All/ImageMagick-6.6.2.10.tbz.

Is this a known problem or is there somewhere to report it?


----------

